# Bulk eco earth/similar?



## misskatie (Dec 20, 2008)

Need to buy a lot of eco earth or similar (coco coir) but not sure where to get it from? do they sell it at a garden store or is there anywhere online to get it cheap?
thanks in advance


----------



## paddy (Oct 3, 2008)

i bought my last lot from the pound shop. £1 for 3 blocks but i did look earlier in the year and they didnt have any dont know if its seasonal 

good luck


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

10 bricks for 15 quid in the spidershop

Terra Spider - Coco fibre substrate for spiders Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## misskatie (Dec 20, 2008)

The stuff from the spider shop works out at 80 litres for £15, that seems pretty expensive (I need like 200 litres ideally) dunno if thats with or without postage either.
Found some here thats like £8 for 80 litres or something, is this best?
Fertile Fibre Online Shop


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

where you based ive got about 100 liters you can have if up north lol


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

misskatie said:


> The stuff from the spider shop works out at 80 litres for £15, that seems pretty expensive (I need like 200 litres ideally) dunno if thats with or without postage either.
> Found some here thats like £8 for 80 litres or something, is this best?
> Fertile Fibre Online Shop



the more you buy the better it works out , but for <150l maybe not worth buying in huge blocks

10.58 for one block that makes 65l . 
9 each for 2+ = £18 for 130l
7 each for 3+ = £21 for 195l


----------

